# How to level a hot tub



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am about to set my octagon shaped hot tub onto a patio that has a slight pitch to it. Here's what I am thinking. First, level onto 4 x 4 blocks & wedges in 4 places so I can get a lift bar under it later. Then measure in several places from the bottom of the frame to the patio. Subtract 3" from all these measurements to account for the 4 x 4 minus 3/4". Then proceed to make boards out of Trex to fit the slope of the patio while making the hot tub level. Then lift the tub with a bar and fulcrum until it is off the 4 x 4's one at a time and slip the custom tapered Trex under the tub and let it down. So when it's all done, the tub bottom, at the lowest point, will be about 3/4" off the patio sitting on Trex. The highest point will be whatever it takes to make the tub level. I'm hoping not more than an inch. I could just simply put blocking out of Trex in strategic places but I want the bottom to be closed so no snakes, mice, toads, etc. can get under the tub. The center of the tub will need some support too in a few places. This is where I'll just put a snug fitting block here & there. The tub is about 8' across. Does this sound like a good plan or is there a better way?


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Why wouldn't you have the frame in place and leveled before you set the tub?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I could do that too I guess. I just thought it would be more accurate this way. But maybe you're right.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Deanr said:


> Why wouldn't you have the frame in place and leveled before you set the tub?



No, No. That is cheating. That is putting the horse in front of the caret.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Leveling the tub shouldn't be your main concern. When filled the hot tub will be very heavy. Is there enough support under the deck to hold it? You may have to add several additional piers. Once the deck is secure you might make a upper level deck over the existing one and make that one level. It wouldn't have to be more than a few inches over the other deck.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

It's on pavers, not a deck.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*level the pavers?*



TS3660 said:


> It's on pavers, not a deck.



How much work would it be to just level the pavers? First thought I had was a bed of sand and mortar and screed it off level. If the bottom is flat across then it will be uniformly supported. IF NOT, then you need to support it at the places it contacts the pavers.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

If the pavers are next to the house, sloped away from the house, and you have a basement in that area, then you should keep the pavers as they are apply your initial plan of just trynig to level the tub. Leveling the pavers may drain water back toward your house.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK I missed the pavers. Still they are very prone to settling so if the hot tub is a permanent addition you might consider taking them up in the area were the tub is and pour a slab and make the slab level.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

How much out of level? An inch or two probably doesn't matter.

I live up north and have to deal with frost heave. I have an 800 lb generator on pavers and they have settled 1/2". I have an 8'x8' hot tub on a wood deck. It's sitting on wood framework supported by five 4'-0" deep concrete piers. Depth of piers to get below frost line.

Wood decks were already in place. Putting a slab underneath is easier than what I went through.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Keep in mind that the weight of the water will be about 12,000 lbs, assuming its 3' deep and 8' square.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

The hot tub holds 500 gallons of water, weighs 800 lbs. empty and 4800 lbs full. The pavers aren't laid yet. I am having them laid by a pro. The plan is to lay the pavers, then as long as he is there and has the equipment, have him move the HT with his fork lift onto the new pavers. That's one reason why in my initial post I was talking about building the frame after the HT is in place. I can't build a frame before the pavers are there because I won't know the precise slope until they are. And I won't have enough time to build a frame between the time the pavers are done and the time the contractor will want to move the HT. An option in order to build the frame before the HT is moved, is to have someone else move it after I build a frame for it. And I'm sure that won't be cheap. I also thought about getting about 8 or 10 friends to hand carry the thing onto the pavers later and that is still an option. But that sucker is awkward and heavy. If just one guy loses his grip or balance, it could spell disaster for the whole crew. Somebody could get hurt really bad.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

I would pour a level concrete slab before the pavers get there.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

tinstar said:


> I would pour a level concrete slab before the pavers get there.


+1.....


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

The problem with pouring a slab is that the HT is old and at some point will most likely either be replaced or eliminated. Then what would I do with the slab that is surrounded by a nice paver patio?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ok, then*

Get some 3/4" or 1" hose or tubing and join the ends with a coupler or wooden plug forming a large circular ring, just under your 8ft diameter.
Fill the interior with sand and level it off.
Now lift or carry your HT over it and center it on the ring of tubing.
It should be level and the sand should sty put. 
If you have paver bedding that would be better.

:blink:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Not a bad idea. But that idea has me thinking of yet another idea. If I put shims & blocks in 6 or 8 places under the tub to level it, then do your hose idea to fill in between the blocks. That would close off the bottom to critters. But there's got to be a better product than a hose to do that. It has to not stick to the pavers because at a later date, there may be a different size HT or no HT.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*netter than a hose?*



TS3660 said:


> Not a bad idea. But that idea has me thinking of yet another idea. If I put shims & blocks in 6 or 8 places under the tub to level it, then do your hose idea to fill in between the blocks. That would close off the bottom to critters. But there's got to be a better product than a hose to do that. It has to not stick to the pavers because at a later date, there may be a different size HT or no HT.



The hose or tubing will compress if need be. It is waterproof. It won't rot. It is easily form into a ring. It has no disadvantages I can come up with... Oh Yah, it's also cheap.


----------

